
Ask HN: What should I create for my Coding Bootcamp Final Project? - bijjr
?<p>I&#x27;m currently approaching the end of a 12-Week bootcamp, and lack the creativity to come up with an original product&#x2F;idea.<p>I have 3-4 weeks to build a data-heavy&#x2F;web app product using the following tools:<p>Python
-Data Science Libraries
-Machine Learning Libraries<p>Django<p>HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;Javascript
======
lollipop25
A system that gathers data about the current weather, date, time, weight,
height etc. to...

...suggest you your breakfast, lunch and dinner.

"you probably need a pizza today"

~~~
bijjr
Thanks for the suggestion. Looking for something a bit more difficult?
Preferably creating a solution for a trivial problem?

